# wich pokemon freaks you out the most?



## Ice tiger (Aug 19, 2008)

i think happiny is very very very VERY scary its ugly i named mine creepy it freaks me out when i here its cry i find it very disturbing what about you? or what pokemon do you think is the scariest? pleas answer!:talking::dead:


----------



## Noctowl (Aug 19, 2008)

Jynx.


----------



## ultraviolet (Aug 19, 2008)

I've always thought that these looked really perverted, especially the D/P sprite.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 19, 2008)

..perverted? How so?

Hmm. Most of the new pokémon evolution thingies, such as , ,  and others. I have to say, Giratina did a good job of scaring me the first time I saw it. 

And why are there so many head-arm pokémon, like Frosslass and Dorapion?


----------



## Mudkipz (Aug 19, 2008)

The sprite says it all, really.
I mean, come on.
There's a hand sticking out of its butt and its looking at you with huge eyes and tiny pupils and a huge grin on its face.
Add that up and it's kinda creepy. o.o


----------



## Alxprit (Aug 19, 2008)

You look too much into detail. It's just an appendage on its tail, nothing scary about that.


----------



## PichuK (Aug 19, 2008)

Somewhere near the end of the dex, there's this guy with a completely unnatural cry. It's pretty freaky.


----------



## Mudkipz (Aug 19, 2008)

Alxprit said:


> You look too much into detail. It's just an appendage on its tail, nothing scary about that.


I just pay attention to details. I never really thought it was scarier than the average weird sprite before I started listing the details.
o-o


----------



## Rayquaza (Aug 19, 2008)

---------:scared:


*shivers*


----------



## Seritinajii (Aug 19, 2008)

*shudders* D=


----------



## Mudkipz (Aug 19, 2008)

All I have to say is man, that guy has a mustache.​


----------



## Rayquaza (Aug 19, 2008)

Seritinajii said:


> *shudders* D=


Oh come on. Lickilicky is cuuuuute. :D


----------



## Mudkipz (Aug 19, 2008)

Rayquaza said:


> Oh come on. Lickilicky is cuuuuute. :D


Ewno. D:
I think it's overweight.
:freaked:


----------



## Ice tiger (Aug 19, 2008)

Mudkipz said:


> Ewno. D:
> I think it's overweight.
> :freaked:


YES lickylicky is very icky and gross! :D:freaked:


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 19, 2008)

Lickylicky not only looks like he got a sausage halfway stuffed down his throat but also has one of the crappiest names in Pokémon history! :O

..Probopass got a lot of votes. :D 

Look at this.  Is that a pine tree or some sort of overweight duck? And look at - Are those traffic lights on his body or what? And he's growing moldy. D:


----------



## Invader Palkia (Aug 20, 2008)

PichuK said:


> Somewhere near the end of the dex, there's this guy with a completely unnatural cry. It's pretty freaky.


Togekiss? His cry sounds pretty weird...



Rayquaza said:


> Oh come on. Lickilicky is cuuuuute. :D


I agree with this.

Anyways, what pokemon creeps me out...
Jynx, probably the most. I like most of the Weird lookin' pokemon. But Jynx.


----------



## firepoke4ever (Aug 20, 2008)

Look at Probopass and Kricketune. Mustaches must be big in Japan right now.


----------



## Poke4ever (Aug 21, 2008)

hmm...probably slowbro. when i was little, i always use to think that it had a third foot. it really freaked me out!!:freaked:

	
	
		
		
	


	




look at the place where slowbro's tail goes into the shell. doesn't it look like a third foot?:freaked: it's reaally creepy!! *shudders*:freaked:


----------



## Ice tiger (Aug 21, 2008)

Poke4ever said:


> hmm...probably slowbro. when i was little, i always use to think that it had a third foot. it really freaked me out!!:freaked:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHH! its true! *shudders*


----------



## Poke4ever (Aug 21, 2008)

Ice tiger said:


> AHH! its true! *shudders*


yeah, it is!!:freaked: the first time i saw slowbro, i just stared at it, and stared at it, and stared at it, and so on. and then i ran to my brother and said"OMG!!! Slowbro has a third foot!!! AHHHHH!!". and then my brother said that i was crazy and walked away...:sweatdrop: so, uh, yeah...slowbro's really creepy!!:freaked:


----------



## Ice tiger (Aug 21, 2008)

YESSSSSSS


----------



## Charizard Morph (Aug 21, 2008)

Cloyster used to scare the crap out of me. All pf the sprites look like they want to want to eat me. O.o

So did golbat, but I started training one, so I'm over that now.

Letsee, other pokemon that want to eat me.....
Carnivine to an extent, Aerodactyl, Tyranitar, Ariados(doesn't want to eat me but i used to be afraid of spiders),Likitoung(It's going to tear my head off with it's toung!!), Arbok wouldn't mind eating me, and steelix. 
But they don't bother me that much anymore. that much. NOpe, NoT at aLl....... *twitches*


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Aug 21, 2008)

Jynx. It's a breast-implanted, weave-wearing, ugly, fat freakazoid. And it learns the move Lovely Kiss as a signature move. Seriously, how can a kiss from that THING be lovely? And to think that it learned Thrash by level in Gen 1. *shudder*


----------



## coughsalot (Aug 21, 2008)

Crowned Clown said:


> ..perverted? How so?
> 
> Hmm. Most of the new pokémon evolution thingies, such as , ,  and others. I have to say, Giratina did a good job of scaring me the first time I saw it.
> 
> And why are there so many head-arm pokémon, like Frosslass and Dorapion?



Took the words right out of my mouth

But the most disturbing of all:







Seriously, people have made so many of these things...


----------



## Lucariking (Aug 21, 2008)

*shudder* Probopass and Jynx....Gawd, they scare the crap out of me....


----------



## Ice tiger (Aug 21, 2008)

Drifloon Rocks said:


> Jynx. It's a breast-implanted, weave-wearing, ugly, fat freakazoid. And it learns the move Lovely Kiss as a signature move. Seriously, how can a kiss from that THING be lovely? And to think that it learned Thrash by level in Gen 1. *shudder*


Yes but dont forget its also a rapist whore! *turns around, ahh! theres 1 behind me!, runs in fear of the rapist thing*


----------



## turbler (Aug 23, 2008)

not scary, just... weird, like if this was the first time somebody saw a diglett for the first time, and only saw it in in emerald it's like "wtf is this tupid thing and how is it attacking me!" Look:


----------



## Renteura (Aug 23, 2008)

BLAHRGLEFLOP!


----------



## Fredie (Aug 23, 2008)

Disco Stu is Regigigas too!


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 23, 2008)

Nosepass, Probopass, Castform, Nuzleaf, Shiftry, and Red/Blue's Haunter/Golbat sprites.


----------



## zuea (Aug 24, 2008)

Jynx


----------



## KMew (Aug 24, 2008)

Lickitung. xD


----------



## kunikida. (Aug 24, 2008)

Drifloon Rocks said:


> Jynx. It's a breast-implanted, weave-wearing, ugly, fat freakazoid. And it learns the move Lovely Kiss as a signature move. Seriously, how can a kiss from that THING be lovely? And to think that it learned Thrash by level in Gen 1. *shudder*


So true. So very true.

-Licklicky. Don't ask, because you already know.

Probobass- One word: Ewwww!

-Mr. Mime. I've not come to accept this thing. Ever.

Gorebyss-Guess.

And finally-Duskinor. MD2 gave me some creepy images of that thing.


----------

